# what to say / do?



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2013)

As everyone knows, this is my first indoor grow.  My wife and I have a 6 year old daughter that is asking questions about the tent and why I have to put plants in the closet.  

I knew this would come up, but I thought once the new wore off, she wouldn't ask anymore questions.  Has anyone else been through the same thing and have some advise?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2013)

You put them in the closet cause they grow  better there.   Good luck. I didn't have to go thru that.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2013)

I just don't want her going to school.  Daddy grows plants in his closet. lol


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 19, 2013)

thats a hard one, since i live alone and have no kids so its not much of a problem to have a whole room that glows like the sun is trapped inside with a forrest of plants lol. although a good idea may be to move your setup if possible to a place like perhaps a room in the basement where your daughter doesnt go/isnt allowed. my buddy has a "work shop" in his basement and theres a "storage door" inside the "work shop" room, the "storage room" is his grow space so you gotta go into the basement, then into his shop then into the grow space, far less likely that his kids will go back there since its his shop with sharp and dangerious tool, hasnt had a problem yet since his kids know that the shop is off limits and is locked, as well the "storage room" is also locked. just an idea to try and keep yourself and family safe. remember with most everyone and especially kids, "Outta sight, outta mind" if they cant see it then they wont think about it. hope this is a plausable and helpful idea to consider... what ever you do, think about it, talk it over with your wife since im assuming/hoping she knows about the tent/plants and see what the best course of action is to curb your daughters intrest. i do though highly recommend something like i said above, remember "outta sight, outta mind"


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2013)

IMO your foolish for letting young kids see them in the first place. Everyone know kids always brag about what their daddy does.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2013)

Just be carefull Little Brother if your not Legal,,they will throw your ace under the jail for growing around a small child. Thats why I am not growing right now,, because we are now taking care of our 3 yr old Grand Daughter.
Hell we dont even smoke unless She is gone for the day, or asleep.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> thats a hard one, since i live alone and have no kids so its not much of a problem to have a whole room that glows like the sun is trapped inside with a forrest of plants lol. although a good idea may be to move your setup if possible to a place like perhaps a room in the basement where your daughter doesnt go/isnt allowed. my buddy has a "work shop" in his basement and theres a "storage door" inside the "work shop" room, the "storage room" is his grow space so you gotta go into the basement, then into his shop then into the grow space, far less likely that his kids will go back there since its his shop with sharp and dangerious tool, hasnt had a problem yet since his kids know that the shop is off limits and is locked, as well the "storage room" is also locked. just an idea to try and keep yourself and family safe. remember with most everyone and especially kids, "Outta sight, outta mind" if they cant see it then they wont think about it. hope this is a plausable and helpful idea to consider... what ever you do, think about it, talk it over with your wife since im assuming/hoping she knows about the tent/plants and see what the best course of action is to curb your daughters intrest. i do though highly recommend something like i said above, remember "outta sight, outta mind"



I would love to, but my basement is unlevel and couldn't really do anything down there.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> IMO your foolish for letting young kids see them in the first place. Everyone know kids always brag about what their daddy does.




well she hasn't seen plants, because I do not have any yet.  She has seen the tent that is setup and asked what its for.  I'm just saying she may see it and ask.  I figured that she would ask when I did the setup, but there is nothing in there.  Then she gets bored with it and moves on.  I have a lock on the door, so its not like she can just go in.  

I want to grow because I still think its safer then trying to find some on the streets.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Just be carefull Little Brother if your not Legal,,they will throw your ace under the jail for growing around a small child. Thats why I am not growing right now,, because we are now taking care of our 3 yr old Grand Daughter.
> Hell we dont even smoke unless She is gone for the day, or asleep.




We don't smoke with her around.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 19, 2013)

with time my friend with time. still thats my best recommendation to you, just like the initial setup for the tents and stuff its gonna be an investment and will take some time to square things away so to speak, but outta sight outta mind is still the best plan of action, especially with kids. heck i even started off with a small setup in my closet and after some time, investing and loads of work i had my spare bedroom converted to my grow space. something to work towards i suppose, more then likely youll want a bit more space sometime down the road.

as i said thats pretty much the only thing i can think to do since it keeps the whole setup outta your daughters sight. i would have no idea what to say to my kids if they asked something like that. kids say the darnedist things lol and that could bite yah in the butt if yah dont go about it right, id try not to lie too much about it but not say the whole truth either, gotta save your hide.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 19, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> well she hasn't seen plants, because I do not have any yet. She has seen the tent that is setup and asked what its for. I'm just saying she may see it and ask. I figured that she would ask when I did the setup, but there is nothing in there. Then she gets bored with it and moves on. I have a lock on the door, so its not like she can just go in.
> 
> I want to grow because I still think its safer then trying to find some on the streets.


 


i suppose you can disreguard my previous post, still a private location outta the normal roaming area for the kids is best, if all she has seen is a tent and no plants/lights and such you could say its a sealed space to hang your clothes so they dont get dusty or eaten by moths. and above all tend your garden when she is away/asleep and keep as many doors locked as you can, bedroom locked and closet locked, what ever you can to keep that setup outta sight.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't lie to a six year old. Either hide it well or tell it is your hobby...but don't lie to her, she will remember. Are you in a legal state?  

As an aside, when our daughter moved to NY and smoked pot for the first time she said she thought, " I have smelled this many times in my life." lol  Now we smoke together and laugh a lot..she is 38 now.   We stopped when the kids were about 6  or so for 25 years. I sure wouldn't want to quit now.


----------



## cubby (Nov 19, 2013)

I predict this will not turn out well.

She's 6. 
She's curious
She's a girl....(no offence ladies).
Your fear that she will tell people "daddy grows plants in a tent" is spot on.

Before you put the first plant in there you should check the laws in your state in regards to jail time, asset forfeiture, and child welfare.

In some states it's a slap on the wrist....until they take into consideration a child lives at the grow location, then all bets are off.

Best of luck, whatever you decide, but I'm with *WeedHopper*, the downside ain't worth the risk.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Don't lie to a six year old. Either hide it well or tell it is your hobby...but don't lie to her, she will remember. Are you in a legal state?
> 
> As an aside, when our daughter moved to NY and smoked pot for the first time she said she thought, " I have smelled this many times in my life." lol  Now we smoke together and laugh a lot..she is 38 now.   We stopped when the kids were about 6  or so for 25 years. I sure wouldn't want to quit now.



not in a legal state.  Wish I was.  TN will be the last state to go legal imo.  "Bible Belt"


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I predict this will not turn out well.
> 
> She's 6.
> She's curious
> ...



It's crazy that its looked at like its a bad thing.  Ppl grow plants indoors.  Its just too bad its illegal.  Its not like she is being exposed to meth or cocaine or something that being made gives off chemical vapors.


----------



## CatFish (Nov 19, 2013)

well kids are our future and in the law eyes anything they can use to up charges they will use


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> It's crazy that its looked at like its a bad thing.  Ppl grow plants indoors.  Its just too bad its illegal.  Its not like she is being exposed to meth or cocaine or something that being made gives off chemical vapors.


Bro nobody is saying you would be a bad Father,,,,BUTTTTT,,,,if you get busted in Tenn for growing,,you are not gonna be able to be a good Father for along along time. They will throw your *** under the prison. Then who will take care of your daughter? I agree buying Weed is not Cool,,but I will bet ya you would getalot less time for a Purchase,,then you would for growing or Distrabution. Just a thought.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2013)

It's sad that you can go to prison in one state but what for states over it's completely fine.  What's wrong with this country. Looks to me like I need to move.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> It's sad that you can go to prison in one state but what for states over it's completely fine.  What's wrong with this country. Looks to me like I need to move.


  I know it sucks Bro,,,I live in Backwoods *** Texas. Almost went to Prison for what Im warning you about. And my Youngest was 15 when it happened,,and I spent almost 50,000 to stay outta Prison for 3 ******* Plants that were not even sexed yet. So when I say Ive been there,,I mean it.And my Boy was not 6.
Needless to say I never grew again untill my children were out on thier own. And never tell NOBODY,,,I mean NOBODY.
Buy Good Weed from someone you trust and forget growing in Tenn.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 19, 2013)

:goodposting:


----------



## Wetdog (Nov 19, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> I just don't want her going to school.  Daddy grows plants in his closet. lol



She will, trust me.

Before school, I just told my youngest they were orchids. I had a orchid/rare fern nursery and plenty of odd looking plants, so he just shrugged and went ok.

As soon as he started school is wasn't long before he saw a pic of what mj looked like and proudly announced "My dad grows that".

I had to stop for a few years till he learned to keep quiet and not be bragging on me. Now, he's my main assistant.

Wet


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 19, 2013)

You just make your basement level man. I used to bang out huge crops in a very un level crawl space that was 12x40x6. I used sand bags dumped out to make level and used plastic bag pots because they would conform to the ground. I did it down there because of my kids. Just not smart to tell anybody. That would include family. I know it sounds crazy, but I can assure you, you will sleep better at night. I would move the set up right away. But that's me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2013)

Whoops


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 19, 2013)

when i first started i had the same concerns. so i set my kids up with a 2ft t5 of their own. helped them grow flowers and pumpkins, and such. they were so excited to tell and show their friends the stuff they grew themselves.


----------



## 7thG (Nov 19, 2013)

Im going to have to agree with Ozzy on this one. She should have never seen it. Now, whether you move it or not there is always going to be the very real risk that she will say something to the wrong person at her school. The damage is done. You might want to shut in down for a while and then maybe later when it blows over set it up covertly somewhere she never goes. JMO and whatever you decide Good Luck!


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm going to continue, but with all that said.  I will save money to be able to build something in the basement.  I spent what I had on the setup.  I wonder how much it would be to build a 10x10 room.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 19, 2013)

Green Mojo and stay safe. Only you know whats best and safest for your family.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2013)

thanks and I do appreciate all the advice.  I may be better off building a room inside my garage.  easier access and I can build around a window, stick a a/c / heater unit in it.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry but ozzy hit it....

Don't ever tell yer 6 yr old your growing weed.. Just trying to be truthful.... Really? 

Sry but woah


Plz keep it outta sight. She shouldn't see ****!!!!


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Sorry but ozzy hit it....
> 
> Don't ever tell yer 6 yr old your growing weed.. Just trying to be truthful.... Really?
> 
> ...



Idk who said I told her I'm growing mj?  She saw a tent and asked what it's for. I told her its for indoor plants for the winter.   Nowhere did I say I told her that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2013)

Me myself was not concerned with what ya told her,,more concerned about what would happen if ya got busted growing in Tenn with a 6yr old Daughter and Wife. As I said,,you have to make that decision for your Family.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 20, 2013)

I didn't say YOU said it.

Someone suggested you don't lie to her about it....

Im Simply telling you DONT tell her the truth! lol


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 20, 2013)

Ah. Ok.  Ya.  I wouldn't tell her.  Like I said I want to build a wall in the garage or a room in the garage. I just have to get some funds together shouldn't be that much to build a small room.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 20, 2013)

Do we have a consensus... what is the proper age for a kid to know what we're doing in our atticts, closets,  garages, and behind locked closed doors


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 20, 2013)

Do what you can to keep cps out of your lives. They are evil once they are aware of you....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 20, 2013)

When they are moved out and on their own and responsible enuff to smoke your dank and not tell anyone OS.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 20, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> When they are moved out and on their own and responsible enuff to smoke your dank and not tell anyone OS.


:yeahthat:

exactly


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2013)

All 3 of my Boys are out on thier on,,and I never told them **** about me growing.
 PPL drink and start talking sometimes,,and it only takes ONE time and the wrong person,,and your screwed. Even older kids like to brag about how COOL thier parents are gentlemen. I can just here it now from one of my Boys who may have had a few to many that has loosened his lips"My Dad Grows some killer Weed",,dont tell nobody OK.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 20, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> All 3 of my Boys are out on thier on,,and I never told them **** about me growing.
> PPL drink and start talking sometimes,,and it only takes ONE time and the wrong person,,and your screwed. Even older kids like to brag about how COOL thier parents are gentlemen. I can just here it now from one of my Boys who may have had a few to many that has loosened his lips"My Dad Grows some killer Weed",,dont tell nobody OK.



like


----------



## Growdude (Nov 20, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> Do we have a consensus... what is the proper age for a kid to know what we're doing in our atticts, closets,  garages, and behind locked closed doors


 
Never. Plain and simple.
Rule #1, NEVER TELL ANYONE.


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Never. Plain and simple.
> Rule #1, NEVER TELL ANYONE.




:yeahthat:  :goodposting:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 20, 2013)

Well I could say my piece on this... But I would never implicate them.

But I don't agree- ESPICIALLY if you help them like I have.

Lol


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 20, 2013)

Growdude do you have a girlfriend or wife?  

Pretty hard to keep it from your sig other if you have one.

Even harder if she smokes too... Lol


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 24, 2013)

Starting a new room in the garage.  

hxxp://farm6.staticflickr.com/5498/11040250604_83cd8f96fc.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2013)

Greenest of mojo to you Mono!!!! Nice start to the room.


----------

